# Slow Chat Archives > Slow Chat: Talk with Microsoft Developer Teams >  Great support for C++0x: Even more coming?

## dude_1967

Well, after complaining about the performance of the VS2010 IDE in my other thread, I should spend just as much effort praising the new language features of the C++ compiler in VS2010.

We are very excited about the preliminary, partial support of some of C++0x. The implementations of <array>, lambda functions, the new definition of the auto keyword as well as others are excellent.

Thank you for providing these strong new language features in this high quality. The compiler quality is excellent. The efficiency of the resulting code is also very good --- as good or slightly better than with VS2008 + SP1.

What are your plans for implementing even more new functions from C++0x?

In particular, we are very interested in
tuplesinitializer listsspecial mathematical functionsthreading
Do you have any defined time schedule for these and other C++ language features?

Best regards, Chris

----------


## Lindley

I think <tuple> is already available. At least, my code which uses it is building....

I was surprised that constexpr wasn't supported though. I would have thought that was an easy one. For now I'm just #defining the keyword away for Windows builds.

Threading, of course, is the big one. Not surprised everyone is taking their time on that front, but it would be nice to have.

----------

